# Water Reservoir Tank Painting - Question



## DPaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I'm considering bidding on painting a water tank in the near future for the first time. If anyone here has done one, is the disinfection process very difficult? It seems fairly straight forward but I want to go in with my eyes wide open. 

I posted this question in the specialty coatings section as well because I'm not sure where I would get the best answer. Sorry for the cross post.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I deleted your other post, most of us hit new post and see them all anyway.
This will keep all the answers together.

I looked at bidding one last fall. I passed on it for several reasons.
The paint spec'd was a special type you have to be certified to use.
The disinfection process looked pretty strict, having to test the water and be liable for any future liability.
The process looked like it was better left to a pro.

I am assuming you mean culinary water. Check your state water/resources dept.


----------



## DPaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, it's a culinary water reservoir. Exterior only. It seems that the tank needs to have the proper chemicals put in then filled and left for 24 hours, then drained again. Seems pretty straight forward but I just though I'd ask. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, just the exterior, the one I looked at was interior/exterior. There were some some strict procedures for the interior.
I am sure someone will be along that knows more.


----------



## DPaint (Jun 9, 2009)

That's the only reason I'm considering it. I hear interiors are pretty tough.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nothing special about doing the exterior. Just follow the bid spec and you will be fine. If it calls for someone like me "NACE Certified Coating Inspector" to be on site during work then you better had be on your game or you will wish you had never taken the job for your first tank. Remember!! FOLLOW THE SPECIFICATION!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

We make coatings for the inside which is much more difficult. What are they calling for on the outside?


----------



## DPaint (Jun 9, 2009)

The spec calls for a penetrating epoxy base and a polyurethane top coat. 

So you guys don't feel that disinfecting the tank is difficult?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Why do you have to disinfect the tank if your only looking at doing the exterior? Are you talking about the surface prep for coating? This would more than likely require abrasive blasting to at least a SSPC SP-6 Commercial Blast. One thing to look at if it is indeed a exterior paint job only is you may run into trouble with the tank sweating if they plan on keeping the tank in service during the painting. The tank really needs to be taken down to the empty stage and kept there until the job is completed and time has been allowed for the finish to cure properly. If the tank is kept in service during the surface prep and coating then the tank will be sweating on you and will lead to coating failures early on. We need more information to help out further.


----------



## DPaint (Jun 9, 2009)

They are draining the tank for the painting and it is the contractors responsibility to disinfect the tank before it is put back on line. The tank can only be down for a total of 7 days including disinfection, which I understand takes up to 24 hours.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Then you will have to follow the AWWA-C652 Standard for the Disinfection of Water Storage Facilities. You will have to go the AWWA site to get a copy of the standard. It will cost you a few dollars, but this is the standard in which you will have to follow. The AWWA "American Water Works Association" regulates all water tanks used for potable water. If this standard is not followed, then your taking the health of everyone that drinks water from the tank in your hands. The standard outlines evrything to do to properly disinfect a water storage tank. Hope this helps. If you plan on doing tanks, then you need to learn everything there is to do during a re-paint.


----------



## DPaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help Benny. I have a copy of the standards but decided not to bid this project. I wanted to see how my price structure would compare to what the awarded price was first. 

Looking forward to bidding the next one that comes up though!


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Not a problem. Tank painting is not something to jump into when you do not know a lot about it. I've been in a couple of tanks today at a local botteling company and they had a company to come in and abrasive blast the interior of both tanks and applied a specialized liner that the company had never applied before and there experiance with tanks is little to none. So, I was called in to do the holiday testing and the first time I could place my wand anywhere inside the tanks and it woud jeep on me. So I had to fail both tanks due to pinholes in the liner system. There was runs all over the place to boot. So the contractor had to do over and this time they were better but not perfect. 50 spots in one and 41 in the other. Maybe they can get them fixed on Friday so I can re-test on Saturday so they can force cure on Sunday. The coating requires a force cure at 170 F for 12 hours to fully cure the coating. So, just make sure you Dot every i and cross every t when you bid a tank job. Expect the unexpected. I'm a inspector and I'm not out to fail these jobs, I just find the obvious areas and pinpoint them out. The customer expects to get what they pay for. Just like we do when we have a service performed for us.


----------

